# What do I have here? What parts do I need?



## pedal4416 (May 3, 2013)

I picked this up at copake and was told its a NOS 1938 Autocycle. Is that correct? I can't read the serial number because it was stored on a floor and the bb shell got scratched and rusty. What style tank, guard, bars, stem, seat, and fenders does this bike need? It has the hole in the top tube for a ground wire.


----------



## Nickinator (May 3, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> I picked this up at copake and was told its a NOS 1938 Autocycle. Is that correct? I can't read the serial number because it was stored on a floor and the bb shell got scratched and rusty. What style tank, guard, bars, stem, seat, and fenders does this bike need? It has the hole in the top tube for a ground wire.
> View attachment 94863
> View attachment 94864
> View attachment 94865




Its a schwinn motorbike/autocycle frame. if i had to guess a year 39 or 40. good luck on the parts man.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 3, 2013)

*Here is a pic*

Only one I had handy. The far back one (maroon) is an autocycle 38ish. Black one is a Motorbike 37ish. your a long way away and a lot of money from finding all the parts. about 5 grand worth. Build it as a rider and be patient for the parts ya might get lucky. There were alot of green frame sets painted. I have heard various stories of a local guy getting damaged frames and fixing them. Most were painted the scheme of yours. maybe someone will chime in on that.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 3, 2013)

Itll be a slow build. I just want to make sure i know which parts are correct before I start buying


----------



## pedal4416 (May 4, 2013)

If anyone has parts, let me know......


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 4, 2013)

Yes, the hole is for a ground wire which indicates a hanging tank.  That puts it pre 40 looking more like the 39 in the pic above.  Good luck with your build.  Be patient.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 9, 2013)

I think it's a Z at the beginning of the serial number. Would that be 38 or 39?


----------



## Blueschwinns (May 12, 2013)

*My 1938-39 Autocycle*






Here is my incomplete Autocycle


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2013)

*green frames*

Alot of those Green frames were Period REPAINTS........and possibly by Schwinn for a local Chicago Bike rental business so the story goes.   Mike Turner bought a mother load of 2 tone greens from this stash in the early 90's.  I saw the shipping container he filled with that stuff.  Over the years those frames have popped up in groups around the country. Sam F of Balto being the most recent acquirer of a load of the green.
I've had fender sets from this load and many had Primer underneath, rather than green tops and bottoms....
They were painted very accurately...maybe by Schwinn factory folks doing a 'side job' for the rental biz guy.

It's mostly folk lore...If anyone stays in touch with Mike T of Seattle, he could most likely shed some light on the topic.

As for your frame set!   You've got it!  The makings for a rare deluxe Prewar Schwinn autocycle!   The rest of the parts are easy and cheap!
Get that one built by the months end and get back to us with before and afters!








Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Only one I had handy. The far back one (maroon) is an autocycle 38ish. Black one is a Motorbike 37ish. your a long way away and a lot of money from finding all the parts. about 5 grand worth. Build it as a rider and be patient for the parts ya might get lucky. There were alot of green frame sets painted. I have heard various stories of a local guy getting damaged frames and fixing them. Most were painted the scheme of yours. maybe someone will chime in on that.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you for the info bobcycles. I got this frame from Sam in balto. This frame has the red primer under the paint. Do you by any chance have any fenders left?


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2013)

*green frames*

No luck on the fenders...had some over the years....they still pop up occassionally on Ebay.  Check for info on Mike Turner in Washington....Seattle area...hey May? have some left. I think Aaron T cleaned him out a couple of years or so back









QUOTE=pedal4416;234024]Thank you for the info bobcycles. I got this frame from Sam in balto. This frame has the red primer under the paint. Do you by any chance have any fenders left?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pedal4416 (May 26, 2013)

I found a set of the NOS fenders but they are a bit out of my price range. I'll keep looking or saving!!


----------

